# Greetings all :)



## Petra (Apr 7, 2004)

I found this forum last night and registered also , so not to be rude I will do a little intro on myself and my critters. I am originaly from germany but now live in Tennessee.I have 2 cats. 1st is Toots, she was a off- the -street rescue after some idiot threw her out into the road. She lost a leg because of that. She is grey and white and a super sweet girl. ( she is around 8 years old now)Then I adopted a kitten recently . He is all black and his name george.After recent developments I might just start calling him "stinky George" He is sweety also. He is about 6 months old now and is jet black. I also have an American Bulldog named Boo and just recently sold my Tennessee Walking Horse named Dusty. I just didnt have time to ride and it wasnt fair to him to be alone in a 7 acre pasture with other people riding around and him not able to go. 
I work ( Administrator ) and so does my hubby ( Police Officer) and we have a 12 year old son.We love all animals and if I had the money and time I would love to open a nonprofit No kill shelter. Around where I live there are lots of strays ( sadly alot get run over by the wayside) It seems people just dont care anymore. Its sad! I dont know how many strays I had brought home over the years , half dead or injured, malnourished and full of mange or parasites.Somehow we have allways managed to find decent homes for them , sometimes there was just no hope. I cant count on my hands how many times I just broke down and cried for the cats that gotten dumped in our part of the woods , in bad shape or just barely 2 weeks old. Dumped along the wayside and forgotten.It makes me sooo sad .
Sorry , I iddnt mena for this to get so long . I just get carried away on this subject.

Anyway.. I am at work and better get done with this or I wont get nothing done here  I will post pics of my critters in a few when I am able tro figure out how ;p


Petra


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Petra. I also have a grey/white cat and she just got hip surgery today for her right back leg. Im happy to hear that you are taking care of these animals in need, we need more ppl like you in the world!


----------



## Petra (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks ) 

I enjoy those cats. When I found her, and before she had her leg amputated , my husband wasnt sure if he wanted a " handicat" in the house. Right after I found her and brought her home , I had to go and buy catfood, pan etc.. I left the kitten with him and he made a fuss about it since her leg was dead and just dangling there. After I got back and I was walking in the house he and my son where playing with her and he said awhhh look at her .. she is so cute.. guess we can keep her. SUCKER!!! he didnt know cats have that Awwww factor. 


Petra


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome Petra!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Petra and welcome!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome from another 3-legged-cat-owner!


----------



## Petra (Apr 7, 2004)

Hehe ...it seems there are alot of Handicats out there!


Thanks for the warm welcome all 



Petra :wink:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Petra, Welcome! I don't know how common cats with handicaps are, but I know that Kristi's Xander does very well- as do most handicapped people.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Petra said:


> I left the kitten with him and he made a fuss about it since her leg was dead and just dangling there. After I got back and I was walking in the house he and my son where playing with her and he said awhhh look at her .. she is so cute.. guess we can keep her. SUCKER!!! he didnt know cats have that Awwww factor


Hehe men..... :lol:


----------

